# Site Utilization PLan



## Kevin Owens (Jun 21, 2010)

Does anyone have a sample of one. Need to do one and it would be the first one I have ever done. 

Thanks for any input. I have done a site plan with layout of trailers, fencing, parking, lay down yard and phasing. The owners rep is still asking for more. I'm I missing something?

Kevin


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Kevin Owens said:


> Does anyone have a sample of one. Need to do one and it would be the first one I have ever done.
> 
> Thanks for any input. I have done a site plan with layout of trailers, fencing, parking, lay down yard and phasing. The owners rep is still asking for more. I'm I missing something?
> 
> Kevin


TRY THIS


----------



## Kevin Owens (Jun 21, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the input. Have a great day.:thumbup:


----------

